# York Reptile Night - Sunday 30th September 2012



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

*Next meeting*​ 


_*Sunday 30th September 2012*_​ 



_*from 6pm*_​ 



_*at*_​ 




_*The Buckles Inn*_​ 





_*Tadcaster Rd, *_
_*Askham Richard, *_
_*York *_
_*YO23 3PW *_​ 







_*Everyone welcome including reptiles. Children are welcome under close supervision until 8pm.*_
_*There is no entry charge - just come and have a chat and handle a few reps*_​


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

*This is our 6th birthday so make it a good one*​


----------



## Firthbeast (Jun 4, 2010)

I'll bring some balloons and party hats


----------



## MoreliaUK (Aug 16, 2010)

Is this an open invite for the BBC too?


----------



## Lutra Garouille (Sep 22, 2011)

Ooooooooh it's my birthday too!! 

Although i'm a little onlder than 6... :whip:

I can bring cake! :2thumb:


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

:jump::jump:


----------

